# New Rogers Rates as in FEB



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

taken right off howard mobile

Value Packs Update:
$5 Community Value Pack
500 SMS
50 MMS
3 months unlim. SMS and MMS

$20 Updated Communicate Pack
Caller Id
Name Display
Voicemail
Who Called
2500 SMS
1000 MMS
Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing

$7 Vision Internet Package
50 Video Calling mins
Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing
Unlimited Video calling for 12 months

New Data Plans
$5 - Unlim On-Device Mobile Browsing
$15 - 2MB Blackberry Package

Note: Windows Mobile, PDAs & Blackberry phones aren't eligible for $5 Unlim On-Device Mobile Browsing

Discontinued Price plans and Promos
$5 5MB Navigate Plan
$6 125 Text Messaging plan
$10 10MB Navigate Plan
$10 Vision Internet Plan
$20 - 200 Anytime Mins
$20 - 50 Weekday, 1000 [email protected] Mega Time Plan
1 Month Free of Call Display, Enhanced VM, Who Called and Name Display


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Egads. Notice how the $20 plan gives you pretty much everything you need for an iPhone's data plan? And the $5 pure browsing package would beat Bell's plan for the HTC Touch.

I hope someone's not yanking our chains with this one.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep in mind that until formally announced these plans are *completely unconfirmed* and that the unlimited data plans may be for (1) WAP browsing only and (2) Rogers'-sold handsets only.

"Source":
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Q1 2008: Product & Service Changes


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Keep in mind that until formally announced these plans are *completely unconfirmed* and that the unlimited data plans may be for (1) WAP browsing only and (2) Rogers'-sold handsets only.
> 
> "Source":
> HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Q1 2008: Product & Service Changes


well what is WAP?


i personally think the iPhone will come sometime feb/march

and this 20dollar package will be what you can add to your exisiting plan....and then you can you the iPhone!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If this is true, then I think we're seeing Rogers prepping people for the iPhone. Cripes on a stick it's about bloody time.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> well what is WAP?
> 
> 
> i personally think the iPhone will come sometime feb/march
> ...


"Personally," perhaps, potentially, provisionally... if there is a shred of truth in these plans, and Rogers won't make them device-specific (if you buy the "new plans" rumour you have to also buy the "Rogers'-sold device-specific" rumour also), this might be possible, IF Rogers is releasing the iPhone because if they aren't then it isn't a covered Rogers' device. It's not without possibility, but none of these plans resembles an iPhone plan that will do anything but lose money for Rogers. Unlimited html browsing on a device that sucks huge amounts of data, for as little as $5 per month?

How much does that AT&T iPhone plan cost per month?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> How much does that AT&T iPhone plan cost per month?


All AT&T iPhone plans are composed of two portions: a talk plan (multiple options) and a data plan (one option).

The talk plan varies largely by minutes, as you might expect. The cost of these plans in the US varies from $39/month to $79/month. In addition, existing AT&T customers can "upgrade" ANY plan they presently have to an "iPhone" plan by simply adding the $20 data add-on. New iPhone customers have the $20 data plan blended in by default, because well, it's an iPhone -- you want to use it for data! You can "decouple" these fees later by simply calling and asking should you find (as I do!) that you're in a place where the EDGE network and visual voicemail are useless to you. 

The data plan is flat-rate, unlimited everything (mail, voicemail, web) for $20 over and above the talk plan.

This rate chart explains all:
Apple - iPhone - Rate Plans for iPhone

One final note: there is no iPhone plan that offers unlimited SMS or unlimited talk time. Overage rates can and do apply if needed.


----------



## TheChemist (Jan 14, 2008)

I would be happy if it trickled down to Fido.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

we will see next week as Feb is just around the corner


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

Man I hope this is true.

Was thinking of switching to Fido, Probably still will. Hopefully all these plans will "trickle" down to Fido as recently mentioned.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

HowEver said:


> "Personally," perhaps, potentially, provisionally... if there is a shred of truth in these plans, and Rogers won't make them device-specific (if you buy the "new plans" rumour you have to also buy the "Rogers'-sold device-specific" rumour also), this might be possible, IF Rogers is releasing the iPhone because if they aren't then it isn't a covered Rogers' device. It's not without possibility, but none of these plans resembles an iPhone plan that will do anything but lose money for Rogers. Unlimited html browsing on a device that sucks huge amounts of data, for as little as $5 per month?
> 
> How much does that AT&T iPhone plan cost per month?


Apple - iPhone - Rate Plans for iPhone


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

$5 unlimited browsing? Are you kidding me? That doesn't sound right--too amazing of a price.

ericlewis91, what are your sources of this information? Or are you pulling this out of thin air? Howardforums isn't an official source and this could be/is likely just pure speculation.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

This could be circular in nature, but MacNN is reporting on it as well:

Electronista | Rogers to offer unlimited data, prep for iPhone?

But they cite the Howard Forum as the source. The good news is that MacNN is a big enough web site that Rogers will be more or less forced to actually SAY if it's true or not. Let's hope.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's about time!!!!! I'm starting to hate my Treo... "Stop calling me or else I'm going to lose this Facebook msg I'm composing!!!" ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, finish msg, call back "Sorry I couldn't answer I was composing a msg and I already wrote so much I didn't want to lose it."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> This could be circular in nature, but MacNN is reporting on it as well:
> 
> Electronista | Rogers to offer unlimited data, prep for iPhone?
> 
> But they cite the Howard Forum as the source. The good news is that MacNN is a big enough web site that Rogers will be more or less forced to actually SAY if it's true or not. Let's hope.


HowardForums is, by far, the largest cell phone site there is. But it should be clear from the Q1 thread there that those plans are speculation until Rogers itself confirms them.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

This would be great news if true.


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

Isn't Feb 5th on a Tuesday. You know what happens on Tuesdays with Apple :lmao: ?


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how the phrase 'Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing' is equated to 'Unlimited data'? 

Sounds like wishful thinking to me. 

'Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing' with a qualifier that it is not available on windows mobile, blackberry ect sounds a lot like an unlimited WAP plan. Seeing as surfing on a non smartphone is so bad no one does it, offering a unlimited wap plan probably does not cost much.

The vision stuff sounds more like data to me


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree, it doesn't sound at all like unlimited data.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Right now I use the $10 Mobile Navigate plan on my Treo just fine....

I think as long as you're not using your phone as a modem for a laptop... then surf away on any phone or smartphone.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Right now I use the $10 Mobile Navigate plan on my Treo just fine....
> 
> I think as long as you're not using your phone as a modem for a laptop... then surf away on any phone or smartphone.


I too use the 10 for 10 plan for my iPhone. However that is a real data like any other $/meg plan. Not advertised as mobile browsing. You can use that data for anything, laptop ect as long as you don't go over the limit.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't know about rogers but i am on an unlimited web and email plan with Telus. the deal is simple. As long as the data request originates from the phone the data sent and received is included. So no tethering, but I can use google maps, I have surfed to youtube and downloaded attachments all from my Treo 700p and it costs me a total of $15.00 with unlimited messaging to boot. i almost fell off my chair when I heard it.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I pay almost $150 a month for my blackberry.

I need to get out...
Any advice? I like my blackberry mail but could live without it provided another device could receive my emails and reply..

Use about 15 megs of Data a month..

I'm on Rogers Unlimited Data + 350 MIN Voice Package for Blackberrys..


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

lindmar said:


> I pay almost $150 a month for my blackberry.
> 
> I need to get out...
> Any advice? I like my blackberry mail but could live without it provided another device could receive my emails and reply..
> ...


Telus's $15 unlimted data (email, IM and web surfing, GPS) on blackberry Pearl. I am waiting to see whats the new $20 deal with Rogers in Feb, if its not unlimtied data that can work on my iPhone, I am ready to jump boat to Telus's blackberry Pearl.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd have to say more than likely that this is going to be a WAP plan. Regardless though...as T-Mobile users have found out...there are ways around that limitation if you want to use an iPhone on such a plan (although you can bet Rogers will not be too impressed if you do so, and you might end up getting billed at $10/MB anyway).

That said, it is also certainly possible that they may actually be providing true unlimited data on this service. If they are...it'd be pretty much on par with what AT&T offers for its iPhone service. The main difference being that you'd get a lot less minutes but a lot more SMSes with the Rogers plan. Which probably works out better for both parties (the threaded SMS is one of the killer apps of the iPhone, much more than the phone app in my opinion, and you could send a ton of SMSes in the amount of bandwidth it takes to make one voice call, so offering this would also be less load on the Rogers network).

And all that said, it is also very possible that this speculation will not come to fruition come February, and we're back at square one.


----------



## blizzack01 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

Have been off Ehmac for a bit so I don't know if this has been mentioned, but I was talking to a Virgin rep yesterday and she said they are coming out with contracts on Feb 14th, and that they are extremely inexpensive compared to the competition.

So, if Rogers is just making these changes to stay 'competitive' with Virgin it may not be connected to the iPhone...

I'm hoping it is, though... I finally gave up waiting for the iPhone and bought the cheapest virgin phone and a 20$ a month plan to tide me over till the iPhone comes out.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

lindmar said:


> I pay almost $150 a month for my blackberry.
> 
> I need to get out...
> Any advice? I like my blackberry mail but could live without it provided another device could receive my emails and reply..
> ...


If all you use your Blackberry for is email you can switch to the unlimited email-only plan for $15 a month. That's what I did. I have a 7290 and never used it for more than email mainly because it's so painfully slow for anything else. 

If you use yours for any data at all apart from email then I don't think you have any other alternative to the plan you're on now.

Jerry


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i hope there is blackberry data plans that are better

i just picked up a 8800!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

the unlimited wont be for the dataplan that an iphone would use. Iphones need to access the internet.com APN from rogers and is different from the on device browsing (WAP) that the Rogers note is talking about.


----------



## rsxmachine (Sep 9, 2007)

Based on what I read, this would be really bad for us iphone users. They will be getting rid of the 5mb and 10mb packages and adding this unlimited package which may or may not work with internet.com, but in addition your IMEI will have to be authorized to use the data, otherwise you are charged pay as you go 5 cents a kb. This is what I have picked up from the new unconfirmed plans.

s


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

What are the odds that all those Canadian unlocked iPhones will work on the new Rogers plan? Will they still need to be unlocked?


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

When Rogers gets an iPhone plan, the iPhone will work with it assuming that Rogers will actually let you get such a plan without activating through iTunes.

But non-Rogers iPhones will likely need to be unlocked, or at the very least jailbroken (assuming that newer firmware versions will add Rogers to the supported carriers), in order to use it on a Rogers plan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> When Rogers gets an iPhone plan, the iPhone will work with it assuming that Rogers will actually let you get such a plan without activating through iTunes.
> 
> But non-Rogers iPhones will likely need to be unlocked, or at the very least jailbroken (assuming that newer firmware versions will add Rogers to the supported carriers), in order to use it on a Rogers plan.


The (completely unsubstantiated but nonetheless transmitted by actual Rogers' employees) rumour is that the new data plans offered by Rogers will be tied to a phone's unique IMEI, and that they'll have to be Rogers' cell phones, on record as being sold by Rogers.

It would be sad if this were true, and seemingly very unlikely, but it could happen.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

HowEver said:


> It would be sad if this were true, and seemingly very unlikely, but it could happen.


I don't see this as being unlikely at all. They are already doing it with the perl's $15 unlimited email plan. Rogers branded phones only


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont see a unlimited $15 pearl data plan..
I see email.. Is it blackberry email? plus voice? no phone?

Confused....

I occasionally use my data to check a website or something, but very rarely..

I'm ready to book it from Rogers if I can find a better deal.
*EDIT...*

I see it now... so personal email.. not a blackberry account... no web, plus you need to add voice? So I could possibly get my bill down but be on the Telus network?
I've always thought Rogers was a way better provider.. but just too damn expensive anymore...


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

uh

i just got a 8800 blackberry and i need unlimitted data..for the GPS maps!


----------



## eBoy (Jun 29, 2003)

scandy said:


> I don't see this as being unlikely at all. They are already doing it with the perl's $15 unlimited email plan. Rogers branded phones only



Not Pearl only anymore. It has been extended to all Blackberry devices. It gives you unlimited email, PIN and BB Messenger. It does block the browser.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Id still take that over the crappy data options we have right now. Email is pretty important, but browsing on edge is not.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok here is how to get unlimitted browsing

1) get opera mini 3.1 and intialize it
2) delete any internet settings(APN etc)
3) add bb email plan for 15

now..the opera mini wont charge you a penny!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a rep from the data dept. and was told that the new "on-device mobile browsing" plans are in fact real but are pertaining to WAP mobile browsing, and not EDGE, 3G or anything higher.

The other internet.com plans will continue to be as expensive as ever


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah, no surprise there....


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

So basically it's going to he useless for the iPhone? I wonder if the plan is IMEI locked or just an open WAP plan. If it's the latter, it might be possible to do some proxy hack (like the T-Mobile T-Zones hack) to make the plan work with unlocked iPhones and unbranded BlackBerries and Windows Mobile devices.


----------



## white rhino (Jan 3, 2008)

I was on a blackberry $65.00 60mb per month plan. When I switched to the iphone they suggested using their 1gb air card plan for the same price of $65.00 I
don't think I will be able to use more than a gig. according to the rep this package works with the iphone. I will know for sure when I get my bill lol.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

The PC card plans definitely do work with the iPhone since it only uses raw EDGE data and doesn't need to connect to a proprietary server (like a BlackBerry does, for example). Actually, I think all of the smartphone data plans also work with the iPhone as well, but the PC card plan is currently the least overpriced of all the Rogers wireless data plans.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

As far as I've gathered, the new unlimited plan is WAP only, and IMEI and app locked. They will know what you're using. As for the 1GB 65$ plan, that's what I'm using at the moment. I just checked with Rogers, and he was somewhat amused that my usage spiked to 100mb last month. Unfortunately, 15mb of those were before I smartened up and added the 1GB plan, so I almost got charged 300$ for that measly amount of data. Fortunately he somehow waived 250$ of it. 

I think this is the first time I'm actually impressed and happy to be dealing with Rogers. Then again, if they have a 20$ unlimited internet plan, I wouldn't have this problem to begin with. 

Rumors are that Telus is switching to GSM. If they do, Bell must too. I can't wait for this to happen.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think Telus and Bell are still very much in the CDMA/WCDMA camp. They're essentially working hard to adopt the much faster Japanese/Korean WCDMA technology... so I wouldn't count on either of them going to GSM anytime soon.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

If Bell and Telus are going WCDMA, it is actually quite likely that they are going GSM then, since WCDMA itself is actually just a name for a set of protocols which compete with Qualcomm's cdma2000 protocol. 

The CDMA protocols for 3G are cdma2000 and EV-DO.

WCDMA protocols for 3G are UMTS, HSDPA, and I-Mode. All but the latter are also GSM world specs (I-Mode is a proprietary one by NTT DoCoMo in Japan, hovever DoCoMo is also rolling out HSDPA now).


----------

